# CV Details and Format for Engineer Australia



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I have a query related to CV details and format.

Do we need to attached our CV along with other documents for Engineer Australia Assessment.

Also anyone can please share the CV format accepted by the authority.

I have 7+ years of Exp out of which for one particular company worked for more than 4 years but on different payroll for every year , so while putting down the job roles and responsibilities in the CV do I need to give same details for all the payroll company although was working for same Client for 4 years .

Thanks in advance.

Thanks


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

They specifically state what they want in the CV in the MSA booklet. If I remember correctly, they need the company name, contact details and address. 

For your second question, I guess you're a contractor - break it up to match your reference letters. If you have a letter from your client, show it that way. If you have a letter from each staffing firm, separate it out.


----------



## vmjain84 (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks ag2015 for the response .

Today I got my IELTS result 
L-7.5
R-7.5 
W-6
S-7

Can I proceed for Skill Assessment through EA using this score and later on to claim point before EOI will PTE exam work.
As this is the second time have tried IELTS but not able to score more in Writing .
Will PTE be accepted after Skill Assessment by EA to claim more points in case i scored well their.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

vmjain84 said:


> Thanks ag2015 for the response .
> 
> Today I got my IELTS result
> L-7.5
> ...


Your score will be accepted by EA and also in EOI, but you cannot claim any points if you are below 7 at each IELTS section.


----------



## Abdo2020 (Nov 23, 2015)

vmjain84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a query related to CV details and format.
> 
> ...


The CV should be 3 pages only with your duties and positions. There is no format mentioned.


----------

